# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Koffie verkleint risico op prostaatkanker

## FRANCOIS580

*Tot voor kort werden aan koffie veel meer gezondheidsnadelen dan voordelen verbonden. Daar komt nu stilaan maar zeker verandering in. Inderdaad, wetenschappers aan de Harvard School of Public Health kwamen tijdens recente onderzoeken tot de vaststelling dat mannelijke koffiedrinkers een veel kleiner risico lopen op het ontwikkelen van prostaatkanker dan hun niet koffiedrinkende leeftijdsgenoten. Dat is bijzonder goed nieuws voor het stijgend aantal mannen die in ons land met prostaatkanker krijgen af te rekenen rekenen. Bij ons is prostaatkanker de meest voorkomende kanker bij mannen. Maar liefst tien procent van hen loopt een verhoogd risico. Prostaatkanker komt relatief vaak voor bij oudere mannen, vanaf vijftig. Prostaatkanker kan echter op gelijk welke leeftijd toeslaan. Recent achterhaalden wetenschappers dat prostaatkanker ook erfelijk bepaald wordt.*


*(Francois580)*

Voor hun recent onderzoek volgden de onderzoekers bijna vijftigduizend Amerikaanse mannen die dagelijks de hoeveelheid koffie ze dronken stipt optekenden. Prostaatkanker bleek achteraf ruim twintig procent minder voor te komen bij koffiedrinkers die aangaven dagelijks méér dan zes tassen te drinken, en dit in vergelijking met zij die minder of helemaal geen koffie dronken. Het meest voorkomende en dodelijke type prostaatkanker bleek zelfs zestig procent minder voor te komen bij veelvuldige koffiedrinkers. Hoe meer koffie je dagelijks drinkt, hoe kleiner het risico op het ontstaat van prostaatkanker.


*Antioxydanten verantwoordelijk?*


Naast cafeïne zijn ook antioxydanten rijkelijk aanwezig in koffie, en volgens de Amerikaanse wetenschapperes zijn het meer dan waarschijnlijk deze die het risico op prostaatkanker doen afnemen. Antioxydanten worden steeds belangrijk in de strijd tegen kanker en andere levensbedreigende ziekten. Ze beschermen je lichaam tegen de vrije radicalen die je lichaam binnendringen, je ziek maken en je verouderingsproces sterk beïnvloeden .../...

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...risico-op.html

----------

